# GameFlatrate Erfahrungen?



## Dwayne1988 (3. August 2012)

Wollte mal eure Erfahrungen dazu lesen, da Gamesload sowas ja anbietet. Würde mich zumindest interessieren zum testen von Spielen, sowie sparen ab teuren arcade Games die Eltern immer spielen. Da diese kleinen Games ja ziemlich ins Geld gehen.


----------

